# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  koje mlijeko nakon prestanka dojenja?

## babuska28

evo mi mališa ima 8mj, dojim i nemam namjeru tako brzo prestati jer nam je oboma milo.. :Very Happy: 

dok je moja kćer bila na AD preporuka je bila ovo iz boce(ili tetrapaka) kravlje ne prije 3 godine...
ja sam bila šokirana ali sam joj davala do 2ipo g, odn sve dok je sama htjela :Smile: 

sad me zanima, one mame dojilice šta nisu dojile baš do 4 godine :Smile: ...koje mlijeko ste dale kad je beba prestala sisati...kravlje obično ili AD,,,i kako ste dale, na bocu, čašu??
tenks

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

moj stariji sin dojio samo prvi mjesec, bio na AD tamo negdje do 8-9 mjeseca a onda smo krenuli polako sa mlijekom iz tetrapaka, prvo 0,9% jedan mjesec, pa malo jače drugi mjesec dok nismo dogurali do 2,8% ili koliko već ima ono "obično" mlijeko.
Nikad nije pokazao nikakvu lošu reakciju ni na šta.

Ovaj mali sad ima 10 mjeseci i još doji ali mu planiram vrlo brzo početi davati pomalo mlijeka iz tetrapaka, čisto da mu mogu skuhati griz ili zobene pahljice, a dojiti planiram svakako koliko god budem mogla, do godinu, do dvije, kako već ispadne

----------


## Linda

Prema preporukama Američke pedijatrijske akademije, kravlje mlijeko ne bi se smjelo davati djeci prije navršene prve godine života, uz objašnjenje da može nadražiti stjenke crijeva, uzrokujući lagano krvarenje, koje dijete izbacuje stolicom. Kao posljedica navedenog, dolazi do gubitka željeza, što može dovesti do anemije. Kravlje mlijeko ionako je siromašno željezom, a ono malo što ga u njemu ima, teško se apsorbira. Oprez s uvođenjem uvođenjem kravljeg mlijeka u prehranu preporučuje se i tijekom druge godine života. 
Za pripremu "mliječnih" kašica mogu poslužiti rižino ili zobeno mlijeko, koji okusom i izgledom podsjećaju na (majčino) mlijeko, vodnekasata su i slatkasta (pa nema potrebe za šećerenjem npr. griza, palente, zobenih pahuljica...). Treba imati na umu da sastavom nemaju veze s mlijekom, kravljim, majčinim ili bilo kojim drugim, no s nutricionističkog stajališta to nije niti potrebno, budući da dojenjem dijete dobiva sve potrebne sastojke iz mlijeka, kojih uostalom ima i u drugim namirnicama.

----------


## ina33

Načula sam da su nekakvi najnoviji trendovi tj. pedijatarske preporuke ne kravlje prije 2. godine života (mi smo bili na AD-u pa smo ga davali do 2. godine)...

----------


## apricot

> moj stariji sin dojio samo prvi mjesec, bio na AD tamo negdje do 8-9 mjeseca a onda smo krenuli polako sa mlijekom iz tetrapaka, *prvo 0,9% jedan mjesec,* pa malo jače drugi mjesec dok nismo dogurali do 2,8% ili koliko već ima ono "obično" mlijeko.


Ovo neka nitko ne shvati kao preporuku, jer djeca do 2. godine moraju piti punomasno mlijeko; što masnije, to bolje.
Mlijeko sa reduciranim masnoćama opterećuje bubrege, loše utječe na mozak...

----------


## fgm1236

I ja sam čula da se ne preporučuje kravlje mlijeko. Tj. da sisavci sišu mlijeko njihove mame i to je to! To bi značilo da naše bebice bi trebale samo dojiti a nakon prestanka dojenja više ne treba mlijeko? Jel to baš tako ne znam ali i ja sam to čula i to još prije nekih 10-tak godina kada sam bila na faxu!

----------


## tina55

mene zanima treba li davati kravlje ili neko drugo mlijeko djetetu nakon godinu dana, ako doji ili ne?
ili se to mlijeko onda koristi za pripravu grisa i sl.?
znači ako gris i sl. namjeravam spremati s zobenim ili rižinim kad joj trebam dati kravlje, ako doji i nakon godine dana?

----------


## Linda

> znači ako gris i sl. namjeravam spremati s zobenim ili rižinim kad joj trebam dati kravlje, ako doji i nakon godine dana?


Ako doji nema potrebe davati kravlje mlijeko.

----------


## ina33

> I ja sam čula da se ne preporučuje kravlje mlijeko. Tj. da sisavci sišu mlijeko njihove mame i to je to! To bi značilo da naše bebice bi trebale samo dojiti a nakon prestanka dojenja više ne treba mlijeko? Jel to baš tako ne znam ali i ja sam to čula i to još prije nekih 10-tak godina kada sam bila na faxu!


Tako sam nekako i ja čula, barem je sve više natpisa o tome kako evropljani konzumiraju previše kravljeg mlijeka i mliječnih proizvoda, jedino što sam ja sama hooked na to, pa teško da mogu izbaciti iz prehrane djeteta... Koliko sam ja shvatila teoriju, dojenje čim dulje, a mlijeko u biti ne treba... Ali teško mi se toga pridržavati. Uvela kravlje (punomasno) s drugom godinom i sad tako vozimo - bočica ujutro i navečer, ako želi, sireve voli (valjda jer vidi od mene) itd.. Svjesna sam da to nije najzdravije...

----------


## fgm1236

Mi sada dojimo samo za spavanje. Samo navečer u tjednu i za popodnevno preko vikenda tako da ne vjerujem da ćemo duže od 2 godine dojiti sumnjam. Uvijek su me učili kako treba piti mlijeko naročito zbog kalcija, a sada ovo? Ja recimo volim sir a moja M nikako, niti primirisat, probala sam svakakve vrste ali ništa ni pod razno...
Netko mi je rekao da je to instinktivno jer je unutra mlijeko!?
Pa šta ima u mlijeko tako važno da ga se po nekome mora piti? Kalcij onda?

----------


## Lutonjica

iskoristivost kalcija iz kravljeg mlijeka je jako mala, bolje je jesti namirnice bogate kalcijem

inače, marge već jako dugo doji samo jednom ili dvaput dnevno, iznimno 3 puta, a evo prešli smo preko 3. godine, tako da to nije neki pokazatelj duljine dojenja

i ne brigam oko količine popijenog mlijeka, obje kćeri ga jako rijetko piju, mislim da manje od jednom mjesečno. vole jogurte, vrhnje, sir ...

----------


## rossa

meni Mo ima 21 mjeseci još je dojom jednom dnevno za dobro jutro i ako se probudi po noći. ona je uz intenzivnije dojenje počela piti kravlje mlijeko s cca 16 mjeseci jer ga MD i ja jedemo s pahuljicama pa je i ona htjela (vidi da kod nje nije isto. dotad je jela jogurt) U početku je jela samo ujtro za doručak a zadnjih 2 mjeseca se uspavljuje s bočicom i k. mlijekom. Pije ili 3,2 ili 3,5% zavisi što nađemo u dućanu. Dakle sam ona popije i do pola litre dnevno. Imala je fazu kad je pila i više perd spavanje ali smo to ukinuli. dobije 1 bočicu i ako traži još dobije vodu.
Nisam primijetila nakiakve negativne nuspojave osim što mi se čini da se nadebljala u tom periodu kad je pila više od 2 bočice.

----------


## Mingola

Sin mi ima godinu dana. Dojim navecer prije spavanja, preko noci, i ujutro prije posla . Po danu nista cice. Koje mlijeko da uvedem, tj. bolje AD ili mlijeko iz tetrapaka 3,2% ? Molim savjete.

----------


## Mingola

:Smile:

----------


## fm

mi smo na ****** 1+ ,a nakon druge godine prelazimo na 2+ i pit ćemo što će ona duže htjeti. Sad ima 22 mj.
Kravlje upotrebljavamo samo kad papamo medolino i griz,ili špinat na mlijeku ili u pireu.
Probala je kravlje,nema nuspojava,ali mislim da je za nju puno bolje mlijeko naprvljeno posebno za njih,a ne ova u prahu iz Rumunjske ili pitaj Boga otkud.
NAma je pedica rekla ako baš želimo domaće (koliko toliko ) mlijeko da je dobro Veronika mlijeko,ali da ga nema kao kupiti u trgovačkim centrima,tak da niš od toga jer je mene placeva strah :Grin:

----------


## Linda

> Sin mi ima godinu dana. Dojim navecer prije spavanja, preko noci, i ujutro prije posla . Po danu nista cice. Koje mlijeko da uvedem, tj. bolje AD ili mlijeko iz tetrapaka 3,2% ? Molim savjete.


Kao što je već gore napisano, preporuča se oprez s kravljim mlijekom i tijekom druge godine, pa je najbolje ne žuriti. Postoje druge namirnice bogate kalcijem koje mu možeš dati, pa uz dojenje nema nikakve potrebe za kravljim mlijekom (pod kravlje mislim i na mliječnu formulu). Za pripravak griza, palente, zobenih pahuljica i sličnih kašica, praktično je rižino ili zobeno "mlijeko".

----------


## mama pticica

> da sisavci sišu mlijeko njihove mame i to je to! To bi značilo da naše bebice bi trebale samo dojiti a nakon prestanka dojenja više ne treba mlijeko? Jel to baš tako ne znam ali i ja sam to čula i to još prije nekih 10-tak godina kada sam bila na faxu!


 
potpisujem!
jeste li ikad čule da se teleku ili pajceku davalo neko drugo mlijeko?
ili bilo kojem drugom sisavcu?  :Smile: 

sve sam više uvjerenja da je bolje nikakvo drugo mlijeko nakon majčinog..

----------


## Cubana

> potpisujem!
> jeste li ikad čule da se teleku ili pajceku davalo neko drugo mlijeko?
> ili bilo kojem drugom sisavcu? 
> 
> sve sam više uvjerenja da je bolje nikakvo drugo mlijeko nakon majčinog..


Kakav je ovo argument?
Ima li mozda jos nesto sto ljudi rade ili bi trebali raditi drugacije od pajceka ili bi nam oni trebali biti uzor i mjera?

----------


## enchi

> Ima li mozda jos nesto sto ljudi rade ili bi trebali raditi drugacije od pajceka ili bi nam oni trebali biti uzor i mjera?


 :Laughing: 
Naporan mi je radni dan danas ali me ovo sad pod pauzom skoro oborilo sa stolice! Hvala, premda ti nije bila namjera!  :Smile: 

Ispričavam se na totalnom OT!

A on topic - slušala sam nedavno na radiju jednog dr. gastroenterologa, zaboravila mu ime, koji je govorio da djeci nakon, mislim 2. godine mlijeko kao namirnica uopće nije potrebno i da može od njega biti više štete nego koristi.

H. pije kravlje, povremeno, premda mi se više sviđa da pije jogurt pa se nadam da će prevagnuti s vremenom, sada baš i nije pretjerano zainteresirana.

----------


## Cubana

> A on topic - slušala sam nedavno na radiju jednog dr. gastroenterologa, zaboravila mu ime, koji je govorio da djeci nakon, mislim 2. godine mlijeko kao namirnica uopće nije potrebno i da može od njega biti više štete nego koristi.


To je ono sto me muci.
Koja nam je to namirnica bas nasusno potrebna? Nije nam ni jaje potrebno, ni rajcica, ni piletina... Bez svega se moze ako unosimo nutrijente drugim namirnicama i jedemo uravnotezeno.
Jedino mogu shvatiti stetnost, mada mi ni ona nije dovoljno argumentirana.

----------


## Tashunica

> Kakav je ovo argument?
> Ima li mozda jos nesto sto ljudi rade ili bi trebali raditi drugacije od pajceka ili bi nam oni trebali biti uzor i mjera?


 :Laughing: 
e stvarno si me nasmijala  :Laughing: 

kod nas svi, osim supruga, mrzimo mlijeko.
ne sjećam se da sam ga ikada pila.
kći je pila ad do godine dana, sin ad do 1,5 a mlijeko do 2 i to je to.
ne mislim da je neophodna namirnica.

----------


## ivy

cubana :Laughing: 

zagovaram pajcekovsku stranu nepijenja mlijeka :Grin:

----------


## sis

Moj stariji je prestao dojiti s 15 mjeseci i odmah smo prešli na jogurt. Sad mu je skoro pet godina i tu i tamo popije čašu mlijeka. Jogurt je i dalje glavna mliječna prerađevina, iako mu dobro idu i razni sirevi.

----------


## Mingola

*Bas zanimljivo...hvala svima na odgovorima*

----------


## grom

Evo jedan link na tu temu: http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...s.html#cowmilk

----------


## superx

Ja ću reći svoje iskustvo, moj stariji sin pije mlijeko od navršenih godinu dana .
Dojen je 4  mj,a onda je bio na AM,nikada nije imao nikakvih alergijskih reakcija niti problema s time.
Malena je još mala pa ne pije mlijeko ali početi ću joj davati nakon godinu dana.
Zašto ,zato što ja ne mogu zamisliti svoj život bez mlijeka,trošimo enormne količine istoga, i znam ja da je puno antibiotika i sličnih gluposti ali ja ga ne mogu ni sa čime zamjeniti.
Rižino i zobeno mlijeko mi ne valja a i nije mi uopče dostupno....
Da dojim,a nažalost to nije vjeojatno bi ga dojila što duže i time im namirila potrebu za tim ali ovako...

----------


## mama pticica

potpisujem!
jeste li ikad čule da se teleku ili pajceku davalo neko drugo mlijeko?
ili bilo kojem drugom sisavcu? 

sve sam više uvjerenja da je bolje nikakvo drugo mlijeko nakon majčinog..




> Kakav je ovo argument?
> Ima li mozda jos nesto sto ljudi rade ili bi trebali raditi drugacije od pajceka ili bi nam oni trebali biti uzor i mjera?


hahahaha! sve se više uvjeravam da ono kaj sam htela reći nije ono kaj sam napisala  :Smile: ! i to nije prvi put...

ne! htjedoh reći:
ni životinjama za koje puno manje brinemo kaj im dajemo za jesti ne dajemo mlijeko drugih sisavaca nego kad se odvoje od mame i mamine sise jednostavno jedu nekaj drugo jer im jednostavno - ne treba -
e pa sad, ako njima ne treba, zakaj bi našoj djeci trebalo mlijeko drugih sisavaca nakon što prestanu sisati?
odnosno, nekad je dobro pogledati kako se odvija prehrana drugih nama sličnih živ. vrsta koju je odredila majka priroda jer smo se mi, to stvarno tvrdim, potpuno izgubili..
i za kraj, ja sam isto čula jednog dr. internista s puno godina iskustva koji tvrdi da nama ljudima nakon perioda dojenja mlijeko ne treba..

eto..
a sad idem još 1x pročitati da vidim jesam li bar sebi jasna :Grin:

----------


## cebelka86

Moj deda je male pajceke ("trinaestu prasad") hranio (i odhranio) kravljim mlijekom na flašicu. Znam da su i mnogi štenci tako odhranjeni, dakle nije da se ne prakticira.

----------


## fgm1236

A cure šta sa sirom i drugim mliječnim proizvodima? Šta oni nisu napravljenim od mlijeka (kravljeg, kozjeg...)? Da li su oni isto tako štetni? 
Ja težim da svojoj M ne dam mlijeko!

----------


## Cubana

Nije stetno ni mlijeko ni sir drugi mlijecni proizvodi.
Jedino sto nije potrebno.
Ali nije stetno.

----------


## pomikaki

> Nije stetno ni mlijeko ni sir drugi mlijecni proizvodi.
> Jedino sto nije potrebno.
> Ali nije stetno.


Kako kome, nekome i šteti...
Ja sam počela oko 11 mjeseci s jogurtom, a oko 18 mj sam dala ponekad malo mlijeka, više kao zabavu (s pjenicom, dok ja popijem kavu) nego kao prehrambeni artikal. Ona je jela već i sira i skute, a i dosta povrća.
Mlijeko za mene ima najveću prednost što je dostupno. Ali vjerujem da ima i štetnih nuspojava i ne treba pretjeravati s količinom. I bilo bi najbolje ako se može nabaviti mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi od krava koje nisu uzgajane na farmama. 





> Ovo neka nitko ne shvati kao preporuku, jer djeca do 2. godine moraju piti punomasno mlijeko; što masnije, to bolje.
> Mlijeko sa reduciranim masnoćama opterećuje bubrege, loše utječe na mozak...


Ovo mi je novost. Odakle taj podatak?

----------


## Cubana

> Kako kome, nekome i šteti...
> 
> ... I bilo bi najbolje ako se može nabaviti mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi od krava koje nisu uzgajane na farmama.


Nije općenito štetno.
Netko je alergičan na agrume, netko na jagode, netko na jaja...
Nije zato pravilo da i svi ostali iz tog razloga ne bi trebali konzumirati navedeno.

I sve bi vjerojatno bilo bolje imati svoje. I kokice i kravice i voće i povrće.
Nažalost nemaju svi taj luksuz.

----------


## pomikaki

> Nije općenito štetno.
> Netko je alergičan na agrume, netko na jagode, netko na jaja...
> Nije zato pravilo da i svi ostali iz tog razloga ne bi trebali konzumirati navedeno.
> 
> I sve bi vjerojatno bilo bolje imati svoje. I kokice i kravice i voće i povrće.
> Nažalost nemaju svi taj luksuz.


Naravno.

Bez obzira na raspravicu, na pitanje iz naslova odgovorila bih da ako je dijete dojeno bar do godine dana, smatram da nema potrebe za dodavanjem adaptiranog, a kravlje mlijeko nije nužno, onaj tko će ga davati neka počne s jogurtom, i kasnije s mlijekom u manjim količinama.
Rižino mlijeko je isto po mom mišljenju nepotrebno davati djeci. To može biti zamjena za mlijeko onima koji su na kravlje mlijeko već navikli i žele ga prestati piti, ali po sastavu je sasvim nešto drugo.

----------


## Cubana

> Naravno.
> 
> Bez obzira na raspravicu, na pitanje iz naslova odgovorila bih da ako je dijete dojeno bar do godine dana, smatram da nema potrebe za dodavanjem adaptiranog, a kravlje mlijeko nije nužno, onaj tko će ga davati neka počne s jogurtom, i kasnije s mlijekom u manjim količinama.
> Rižino mlijeko je isto po mom mišljenju nepotrebno davati djeci. To može biti zamjena za mlijeko onima koji su na kravlje mlijeko već navikli i žele ga prestati piti, ali po sastavu je sasvim nešto drugo.


Potpis.

----------


## mama pticica

> Kako kome, nekome i šteti...
> Ja sam počela oko 11 mjeseci s jogurtom, a oko 18 mj sam dala ponekad malo mlijeka, više kao zabavu (s pjenicom, dok ja popijem kavu) nego kao prehrambeni artikal. Ona je jela već i sira i skute, a i dosta povrća.
> Mlijeko za mene ima najveću prednost što je dostupno. Ali vjerujem da ima i štetnih nuspojava i ne treba pretjeravati s količinom. I bilo bi najbolje ako se može nabaviti mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi od krava koje nisu uzgajane na farmama. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovo mi je novost. Odakle taj podatak?


Je, je, puno je bolje da je punomasno sve mliječno što se daje.. nama je to rekla pedijatrica i jedna moja frendica koja je jaako dobro potkovana..
ne sjećam se razloga.. ali ako već dajete mlijeko/jogurt/vrhnje, što masnije to bolje!

----------


## pomikaki

Samo za djecu ili i za odrasle?

----------


## Cubana

> Djeca  između prve i druge godine trebaju piti punomasno mlijeko kako bi  osigurali masti potrebne za normalan rast i razvoj mozga.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=202&Show=2032

Za odrasle ne znam. 
Ali mi konzumiramo punomasno. Bez masti, još i bez laktoze... mogu onda i vodu piti.

----------


## Isabel

Moja jednoipolgodišnjakinja još uvijek nije okusila nikakvo  životinjsko mlijeko. Mliječne proizvode voli, i nema nikakvih reakcija,  redovito pije jogurt i jede sir. No, otkako ju više ne dojim, a to su  zadnja 3.mj., dajemo joj adaptirano. Nekako sam u strahu davati joj  kravlje, jer je teško probavljivo, i skeptična sam koliko zapravo dobrog  a koliko lošeg radimo sa k. mlijekom, pa smo to dosad odlagali.  Adaptirano smo nastavili jer se tako malecka uspavljuje, jednom po danu,  navečer, i možda jednom puta po noći. Količinski je to cca 400 ml. Sad  mi se i to adaptirano čini umjetno i ne znam koliko dobro, a i skupo je,  pa bi rado prešli na nešto drugo.
  Razmišljala sam o rižinom, čisto „mlijeko like“ napitak, pa da joj  dajemo to umjesto pravog mlijeka za uspavljivanje. Sad sam nekako počela  razmišljati i o kozjem mlijeku, koje je životinjsko, ali kao lakše  probavljivo, zdravije i manje laktoze. 
  No, da li uopće početi sa tim životinjskim ili je bolje sa rižinim/sojinim napitkom? Ja nisam pametna što da radim?
Inače mislim da papa dovoljno ostalih mliječnih proizvoda, i da unosi  dovoljno vitamina i kalcija iz drugih namirnica. Čisto tražim zamjenu za  adaptirano koje nam treba za uspavljivanje. Pokušali smo da vodom,  čajem i sokom ali nije baš bila sretna… Kad je pospana, pali samo  mlijeko, valjda ju to podsjeća na naše cicanje  :Zaljubljen: .
  Inače nema problema sa AD ni sa alergijama, jedino je bila dobila urtikariju prije 4.mj., pretpostavljamo na svježu smokvu.

  Što mi preporučate? 

  Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## M&M

Stalno se govori o štetnosti mlijeka odnosno nepotrebnosti davanja djeci istoga, nigdje ne stoji kakva je to štetnost u mlijeku?
Zaista ne želim niti poticati nekoga da djetetu daje ili ne daje mlijeko ali zašto se stalno rade rasprave o mlijeku, a ne recimo o soku, slatkišima i ostalome što se konkretno može reči - da štetno je zbog toga i toga. Meni ovo sve nekako vuče na običan marketing (lobiranje) proizvođača zamjenskih opcija za mlijeko. Uvijek se spominju sojina, rižina, zobena i AD, rijetko kada kozje ili mi se samo to čini? 

Molim da ovo nitko ne shvati kao napad na sebe (pogotovo ti Isabel tvoj je post zadnji) nije mi to namjera nego sam naišla na više raznih rasprava o mlijeku u zadnjih tjedan dana i nijedna mi nije bila suvisla
Mislim nemam ja ništa protiv navedenih i ja sam svom djetetu dala zobeno mlijeko do godine dana, onda sam prešla na kozje i sada kravlje i kozje

----------


## pikula

je, odmašćeni mliječni proizvodi imaju neugodnu naviku da izvlače mast iz probave, zato to nije za djecu, osim toga dijetalni proizvodi često imaju više umjetnih punila npr light margo, majoneze itsl. najbolji je obični putar.

----------


## M&M

Da općenito su bolji "normalni proizvodi" od onih light bez obzira o čemu se radi slažem se

----------


## Aiko

mi smo još uvijek na cici, ali za griz sam mu neki dan kupila prvi put kozje mlijeko i napravila mu voće s grizom s mlijekom i fino je papao. jer mi je rečeno da kravlje ne valja, a kozje je puno kvalitetnije i manje ima "intervencija" hormona na životinju, što nije slučaj s kravama. nemam pojma, stvarno se u to ne razumijem. da li je bebača starijeg od godinu dana dopušteno dva-tri puta tjedno griz na kozjem mlijeku? ili na soja mlijeku? ja to rižino i zobeno nigdje nisam vidjela, gdje to kupite? u DM-u? ne sjećam se da sam to registrirala... ubit ću se od toliko podataka, imam stalno osjećaj grižnje savjesti da kaskamo s pravom prehranom... (SikaPika: mah-mah!) 

Sad vidim naslov teme, dakle, mi ne planiramo prestati dojiti, ali planiramo povremeno ubaciti mlijeko u griz... jedemo obični jogurt, čvrsti jogurt i ABC sir... jel to ok? sori ako sam ovo trebala postaviti na "pričajmo o dohrani", ne znam gjde je prikladnije. hvala.

----------


## RozaGroza

Mi full dojimo, a za mlječne kašice mu davam kravlje mljeko, domaće, al kad nema dobro je i zbregov. Nije imao nekih prigovora, i draže mi je nekako to nego adaptirano.

----------


## Boxica

*Roza* mi smo kad je E. imala skoro dvije godine bili kod gastroenterologa zbog problema s kakanjem...
dokica nam je rekla da klinci do 3 godine ne bi trebali piti kravlje mlijeko jer je preteško i njegov sastav nije baš naidealniji izbor za male klince...a kad ga se počne piti onda je definitvno bolje ono 
punomasno
rekla je da je AD puno bolje zbog svog sastava...kad je napunila 3 godine počeli smo joj davati kravlje, ali ni dan danas ga baš ne pije...
sve druge mliječne proizvode normalno konzumira

----------

